# Snake Identification



## eryx (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been lent a copy of John Weigel's book "Care of Australian Reptiles in Captivity". I'd really like to know what snake is featured on the front cover, but can't find it listed anywhere in the book. Can anyone enlighten me? 

The book is pictured here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=books&file=index&req=view_subcat&sid=3


-eryx


----------



## Nicole (Feb 15, 2003)

Diamond.


----------



## eryx (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh is it really? Is it a young one?
(Sorry for the questions, I am a 'newbie'!!)

Thanks for the ID!  


-eryx


----------



## Nicole (Feb 15, 2003)

No idea of it's age eryx, sorry, it does like young though kinda sub-adult maybe.  

...and never appologise for asking questions around here, Newbies are most welcome!!! I'm a newbie too...


----------

